# Help! Magazine sticks and hard to remove



## goldengun (Mar 5, 2012)

Anyone have a remedy for a Sig 230 with original magazines not wanting to be removed?
I have two from Sig and have identical problem on both? 
Can magazine be sanded?
Would Replacing detente spring with weaker one help?
Suggestions welcome


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Are these the originals or spares?I had blue and stainless and they interchanged fine.

What exactly is it doing?By design,the mag release keeps pressure on the back of the mag so you have to pull it out.If it's actually catching it isn't right.


----------



## goldengun (Mar 5, 2012)

They are the originals, 
Someone told me to lube the magazine with a high-grade silicon oil on all for sides let it sit for 1 hour and reapply the oil again. I tried it and it did help a lot.
I will reapply again and see what happens. 

Thanks for your suggestions


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Just be sure you don't get any on the follower and feed lips,it could cause inertia feed problems.Also be carefull you don't transfer any lube to the ammo while loading for the same reason,but I don't know if it could affect anything as far as what would normally be called early unlocking since this is a blowback operated design,but you want the case to be dry to expand and grab the chamber walls as intended.I could see a slippery case starting to extract sooner compared to a dry one stalling the process a split second,but I don't know if it matters.I always accepted the downfall of a heel mag release and lived with it.


----------

